
Windows Server hardening standards - mindfrost82
I&#x27;ve been reading about CIS Benchmarks and DISA STIGs for Windows Server hardening.  Does anyone have any input on these or using a different standard?
======
Spooky23
STIGs are probably too tight. Sometimes they assume that you aren't networked.

CIS Benchmarks are consensus-driven and are a good starting place.

~~~
mindfrost82
That's been my impressions so far too.

